# Birth Control For Birds



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This information and link courtesy of Pigeon-Talk member, little bird.

Terry
-----------------------------
http://www.hatchcontrol.com

Birth Control for Birds
Oral Contraception for Pigeons Registered by EPA

For Immediate Release

RANCHO SANTA FE, CA - Innolytics, LLC announced today that the
U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) has granted registration for 
OvoControl (TM) P for pigeons. The company has developed an innovative 
new product which effectively controls egg hatchability in pigeons, essentially 
representing non-hormonal oral contraception for birds. There is no comparable 
technology on the market in the USA today. 

Pigeons, the ubiquitous bird found in urban and industrial areas
can cause serious economic damage. The costs of removing waste,
increased maintenance and the potential for transmission of
disease are all serious pigeon-related issues.

The core technology for OvoControl P centers on the proven ability
to reduce the hatchability of eggs by feeding treated bait to
birds during the reproductive season. The effect is fully
reversible and care has been taken to develop a feeding system
that limits exposure to non-target species. 

"OvoControl interferes with the formation of the vitelline
membrane that separates the yolk and white in the egg, so no
embryo is ever formed," said Dr. Alexander MacDonald, Chief
Scientific Officer for Innolytics. "The active ingredient,
nicarbazin, approved more than 50 years ago, was originally
developed to prevent a disease in poultry. Due to its unique
chemistry, the product represents no secondary hazards. For
example, a bird of prey which consumes treated pigeons will not be
affected by the product." 

Conventional pigeon mitigation methods traditionally focus on
exclusion techniques including nets, spikes and electrified wires
along ledges. However, exclusion techniques alone do not provide
a means to actually reduce or control the population. The use of
OvoControl P, in combination with other mitigation measures will
provide a more comprehensive and effective integrated bird
management program.

Bird contraception is supported by the leading animal welfare and
conservation organizations in the U.S. and abroad. 

Established in 2003, Innolytics, LLC is a privately held company
which focuses on developing humane population management
technology for wildlife. For further information see the company
website at www.hatchcontrol.com <http://www.hatchcontrol.com/>
<http://www.hatchcontrol.com/> . 

Contact: Erick Wolf, CEO, Innolytics, LLC Tel: 858.759.8012 --
email [email protected]

OvoControl (TM) is a trademark of Innolytics, LLC, Rancho Santa
Fe, CA 92067


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, after pouring through all their FAQ sheets, I still can't figure out if the active ingredient stops embryos from developing at all or halts the growth of the chick during an early stage of development. It does sound like a better control method than poison bait by a long shot. They also have a nice FAQ sheet on pigeons though the intro is a bit slanted. 

Wonder how much it costs. 

I think this might be something to recommend to people who don't want pigeons around and are responsible for maintaining buildings. 
Might be worth getting this info out to our apt/condo dwellers so they can pass it on to their building supers.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It is better then the current alternatives, but I don't like the word "bait" it sounds like pest control for roaches.

I think we need to know the active ingredient before making any conclusions, especially concerned about long term effects on the pigeons.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep...I, too, have reservations...need more info to see how this stuff really works AND long term effects!

I usually wonder about people saying they have a "pigeon solution." 

There are lots of people drugs too, but have you listened to the side effects??? Not taking anything that takes 1 minute to tout the good and 5 minutes to tout the bad...

Let's see what further information comes out about this stuff...


----------



## birdmanone (Feb 19, 2007)

*Permanent birth control*

I agree with the concerns about long term use, and you know ANY new drug takes time to show all the side effects. On the other hand, does ANYONE know of a long term solution to birth control (even expensive)... Is there a surgical solution to the males or females that can solve the egg stealing hassle for the birds you want to keep just as pets???


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pull the Oviduct and about 95% of the Ovary and have your checkbook ready
and someone to steady your hand while you write the check because it is very
pricey. It's also pretty invasive so in a healthy bird you'd probably not want to
do this instead of something that is a minor inconvenience in comparison to what the
hen will go through w/the surgery.

My understanding on this method of birth control is that the bird has to have
it every day-no skipping around-which may not be possible in a feral situation.
And I don't know what would happen to an egg that developed w/a mom that
fed on this off and on. But who knows, maybe this will be a springboard for
other developements along similar but healthier lines.

fp


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

more on this bc stuff.
After pouring through some of the organic chemistry stuff out there, this product is something that has been used in the poultry business for years as a treatment for coccisdoisis (or something like that). I guess some researcher noticed that chickens fed this stuff had a decrease in egg viablilty and egg laying as well and maybe put 2 and 2 together. 
It works by weakening the yolk membrane so that yolk and white flow together and the embryos do not even develop. Field studies have been done in Europe (Italy) and Canada. The Italian study showed a decrease of 48% in the egg hatching success rate of their pigeons. Based on the chicken studies, the residue took from 12 to 20 days to be eliminated from the chicken and eggs. 
The active ingredient in this product has been fed to poultry for nearly 30 years although not at the levels required for reliable contraception. 
I looked at pictures of the bait and it appears that it is pigeon- and goose-sized so that will decrease the potential for smaller birds to ingest. 
Frankly compared to what is currently used out there against pigeons and geese, this one sounds positively benign.

For those who really enjoy a trip into organic chemistry here's a few links for you, plus the scientific names of the two active compounds in the bait.

4,4'-dinitrocarbanilide (DNC) and 4,6-dimethyl-2-pyrimidinol (HDP)


http://www.aphis.usda.gov/ws/researchreports/report07.pdf
brief summary paper

http://www.epa.gov/opprd001/factsheets/nicarbazin.pdf
easy-to-read epa pesticide registry sheet


http://ursus.ar.lublin.pl/users/kierwyd/vet/vol42/dpat.htm
(cut and paste into your browser). 2nd study down. Abstract on the Italy study.

http://www.belspo.be/belspo/home/publ/pub_ostc/CPagr/rappCP29_en.pdf -- very long discourse but a fun read  if you like drawings of organic compounds, discussions about laboratory techniques, and experiment construction. 

Have fun and enjoy


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

What I would like to know is how are they going to keep other birds in the wild from eating the bait,as I see it there is no way that you could stop other birds from eating this even some on the endangered list.This is another product that may cause more harm then good. .GEORGE


----------



## erickwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

*OvoControl for Pigeons -- Action of Active Ingredient*



flitsnowzoom said:


> Well, after pouring through all their FAQ sheets, I still can't figure out if the active ingredient stops embryos from developing at all or halts the growth of the chick during an early stage of development. It does sound like a better control method than poison bait by a long shot. They also have a nice FAQ sheet on pigeons though the intro is a bit slanted.
> 
> Wonder how much it costs.
> 
> ...


There is NO embryonic development with the use of OvoControl. The comment regarding the action on the vitalline membrane is accurate. OvoControl interferes with the develpment of this membrane and no embryo can develop. The cost of OvoControl (the "bait") is roughly $6.00/100 birds/day.


----------



## erickwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

*OvoControl - Long term effects*



Trees Gray said:


> It is better then the current alternatives, but I don't like the word "bait" it sounds like pest control for roaches.
> 
> I think we need to know the active ingredient before making any conclusions, especially concerned about long term effects on the pigeons.


The active ingredient in OvoControl, nicarbazin, was originally developed by Merck in the early 1950's for use in chickens to prevent an enteric parasite, eimeria (coccidia) The product has been used in poultry, around the globe, for more than 50 years, and is still used today. It is registered by FDA for this purpose with a residue tolerance of 4ppm, safe for human consumption. 

2 year chronic studies studies were conducted in both rats and dogs. OvoControl has been used in Italy for four years and there are no known long term effects.


----------



## erickwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

*OvoControl -- A new tool in pigeon management*



mr squeaks said:


> Yep...I, too, have reservations...need more info to see how this stuff really works AND long term effects!
> 
> I usually wonder about people saying they have a "pigeon solution."
> 
> ...


OvoControl is NOT a total "solution" but rather a component of a comprehensive integrated pest control program. Although some suppliers will make claims to the contrary, no single tool will ever provide complete relief. OvoControl is positioned as reproductive control, augmenting other mitigation techniques. The product is extremely effective (+/- 95%) in keeping eggs from hatching and nothing ever dies.


----------



## erickwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

*OvoControl -- non-targets*



george simon said:


> What I would like to know is how are they going to keep other birds in the wild from eating the bait,as I see it there is no way that you could stop other birds from eating this even some on the endangered list.This is another product that may cause more harm then good. .GEORGE


OvoControl is fed on urban rooftops, not in the habitat of T&E species or other beneficial birds. To further reduce the attractiveness, the bait is relatively large and oil content is low. We have encountered some English house sparrows and starlings and even the occasional crow or gull, but that is about it. One dose does not constitute an effect -- the bird needs to consume it regularly and in adequate quantity. Periodic observation ensures that non-targets are not being treated.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Eric,

I appreciate your informative responses to our posts. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Ericwolf, 
Welcome to Pigeon-talk and thanks for answering some questions. 
Looks like you're in the know andhave a first-hand knowledge of this product. 
If you read through my later post, I put more of the technical stuff in and included some of those study links, but for people who are not organic- or biochemists that's some pretty heavy reading. Me, I'm an ol' rock-jock doing aqueous chemistry now. 

People here have a very strong interest in taking care of the environment and do not want to do further harm to the birds and the Earth that we love, but the reason most of us are here is to help our pigeon friends, which as you well know, are not well-loved by the majority of people in cities or towns. We don't view pigeons as pests here but do understand that their sheer numbers can cause problems, and we do not advocate any lethal destruction of our friends. 

Too many people here have witnessed the indescriminate poisoning of pigeons and other non-targetted species as a result so are quite hesitant about recommending anything . We also remember unintended consequences of DDT on bird eggs and viability. Hormones, caffine, other chemicals that humans take pass into the water systems and affect other life that drinks or lives in that water. That's a fact of modern life. 

Question for you, now? Where can this product be found or will it only be marketed to licensed pesticide companies or to large organizations (golf courses, cities etc). I see this as a much safer alternative to anything that is available out there and frankly, I'd like see it marketed as such. We hope that you empahsize to the public the non-lethal approach to pigeon mitigation, like the building engineering, appropriate netting, replacing eggs with the dummies and so on, over the lethal and indiscriminate poisoning and sticky applications that are the easy fix. 
What about run-off? What are the application conditions and how long will the potencey last in the open if the birds don't eat it all immediately. Is the chemical water-soluable so that a rainstorm or snowstorm will wash it off, or does it need a certain pH to dissolve (like in a pigeon's gut -- I know nothing about the pH of a pigeon's innards but I'll bet it's not that of rainwater (approx 5.5 - 5.8 pH))? I understand it's not a one-shot deal but a persistent feeding of the bait to the target flock that allows the chemical to build up in the system that creates the intended result. 

Please come back and visit. You'll find us a friendly bunch and full of questions.


----------



## erickwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

*Contraception versus Toxicants*



Trees Gray said:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> I appreciate your informative responses to our posts. It is greatly appreciated.


We also appreciate the good questions from the message board. While the active ingredient is old, the application and technology in pigeons is new. OvoControl represents a non-lethal alternative to commonly used toxicants. Given a choice, most will agree that birth control is a safer and more humane option to control pigeons. 

OvoControl is the only registered contraceptive for birds and there will clearly be questions and concerns. While the data package is comprehensive there will always be unanswered issues. We are planning to conduct the necessary post-registration research to ensure that these are addressed.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You seem quite familiar with OvoControl, Erickwolf...

Just out of curiosity, what is your connection with this product? 

Do you have pigeons of your own? How did you find our site? 

Just so you know, I'm one of the more naturally "nosy" members on this site.

Many thanks for your time... 

Shi


----------



## erickwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

*OvoControl -- More technical details*



flitsnowzoom said:


> Hi Ericwolf,
> Welcome to Pigeon-talk and thanks for answering some questions.
> Looks like you're in the know andhave a first-hand knowledge of this product.
> If you read through my later post, I put more of the technical stuff in and included some of those study links, but for people who are not organic- or biochemists that's some pretty heavy reading. Me, I'm an ol' rock-jock doing aqueous chemistry now.
> ...



We are also passionate about protecting birds and the environment. The Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) provided a great deal of support in the development of this new technology for use in pigeons. To your questions, 

1) OvoControl is registered by EPA as a restricted use chemical. That means only licensed operators can purchase and use the product. It is available to cities, municipalities, industrial operations, etc. It is not available to the consumer at Home Deport or Lowes. We advocate non-lethal control techniques (nets, spike strips, etc) to augment the OvoControl program. 

2) The biologically active portion of nicarbazin -- DNC -- is virtually insoluble in water -- 46ppb at pH 7. It is partially soluble in 2 organic solvents -- DMSO and DMF. See the EPA fact sheet for more details. 

3) DNC binds irreversably with fecal matter or soil particles. There are NO runoff issues or other environmental hazards. This is truely an environmentally benign compound. Don't lose perspective -- the active ingredient has been used in poultry production for more than 50 years -- in VASTLY larger quantities. 

4) Nicarbazin does not act that much differently in the environment as in the gut -- just a slower process. Please review the white paper for Environmental Fate on the web site (www.hatchcontrol.com). 

5) OvoControl does not bioaccumulate. It also has a very wide margin of safety. DNC concentration in the blood will rise to a certain level (usually within 5 days) and not increase beyond that -- independent of how much OvoControl the birds consume. The acute toxicity of nicarbazin is >10,000mg/kg body weight in the rat -- roughly the same as table sugar. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## erickwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

*OvoControl*



mr squeaks said:


> You seem quite familiar with OvoControl, Erickwolf...
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what is your connection with this product?
> 
> ...


Shi -- I am the CEO of Innolytics, LLC, the company which developed OvoControl for use in pigeons and resident geese. See the company website at www.hatchcontrol.com. Our recent press release was posted on Pigeon Talk, prompting a series of questions. That is how we found the site.


----------

